# Surf net for free on mobile phone!!



## aritrap (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to know how to surf the internet on your phone for free, visit: *hotshot05.page.tl

There is also a trick in here using which, you will be able to download files of size more than 3MB using NOP.

Reply here and tell me if the trick works for you or not. Both have worked for me. 

Note: the password of the file in which the Proxifier patch is kept is: mobilomania   

I am not posting the tricks directly here is that i wrote the whole of it and got an error while trying to submit it and so am having to write it again. As i am posting this from mobile, it is very tedious.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2007)

It is very common now.
Use proxifier to download unlimited on pc and ucweb to dl ul on mobile.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

what is this?


----------



## ashfame (Dec 29, 2007)

^^+1


----------



## New (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey nice trick man.Will work after the completion's of  my exams.


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

does it really work for free


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 1, 2008)

pathiks said:


> It is very common now.
> Use proxifier to download unlimited on pc



Via mobile kya ?


----------



## shyamno (Jan 1, 2008)

its just for Airtel network only .......I think.....

And its only via mobile ....i.e on mobile..


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

not working for me. . am on mobile ,its getting charged . airtel live


----------



## anand1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi can anyone post the reviews if it worked for anyone  ?


----------



## hahahari (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah help us guys.........I aint able to get it working..just that I lost some money


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

proxifier trick now doesnt work!! it used to work durin march-july month of 2007 but then the SSL tunnelin of the airtel nop server was removed!so proxifier doesnt work!!

ps:- if it works by some other means then message me!

also aritrap LEARN TO GIVE CREDITS!! THAT TRICK IS NOT URS   U JUST COPIED IT FROM ESATO FORUM WHERE IT WAS POSTED BY some1 else!


----------



## anand1 (Jan 1, 2008)

@fun2sh thanks for the info.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 1, 2008)

pathiks said:


> It is very common now.
> Use proxifier to download unlimited on pc and ucweb to dl ul on mobile.




Use proxifier to download unltd on PC? how?


----------

